# Al Reef 2016



## klewis (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I apologize if I can find this information somewhere else on this forum. However, I have tried my hardest to find information regarding what it's currently like to live in the al reef villas. All I can seem to find is what it was like 2 or 3 years ago. I am interested to know the following: what are the amenities like, what grocery stores are nearby, if it's very isolated from the city and activities, etc.

My family is moving to Abu Dhabi in the next few months, and I am currently looking at either Al Reef (for cost) and Al Forsan Village in Khalifa City A (although the villas are about 30,000 aed more per year).

I would love to save the money and live in Al reef, but Al forsan seems to have more amenities and a better location. Just trying to get some help putting this in perspective.

Thanks,

Klewis


----------

